# Asus Transformer Book T100HA: Installing 11.0-CURRENT doesn't find partition, 10.2 has kernel trap 9



## Sir (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I just got a new Asus Transformer Book T100HA. Besides the installed Windows 10 I would like to install FreeBSD (or PC-BSD). In Windows I resized the Windows partition, so at the moment I do have about 80 GB of free space on my disk.

I tried to install different versions:

FreeBSD-11.0-CURRENT-amd64-20151130-r291495-memstick.img
I have some trouble choosing a keyboard (at first the Ctrl-key seems to be hit permanently, and some usually non-problematic keys like 2, 3 and m don't work), but both the default keyboard and one of the german keyboards are OK.
But my real problem is when I have to choose the partition. I get a message saying that too little space is available (I think it was just 1 MB). And when I try to select a partition, I can only select from da0, which has several partitions, summing up to 7.5 GB, which is my USB stick.

Any idea what I can do to select the actual hard disk, not the USB stick?

FreeBSD-10.2-RELEASE-amd64-uefi-memstick.img
When I try to install this, I get an error much earlier than with the newer version:


```
kernel trap 9 with interrupts disabled

Fatal trap 9: general protection fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 0; apic id = 00
instruction pointer  = 0x20:0xffffffff803a980a
stack pointer  = 0x28:0xffffffff814f23f0
frame pointer  = 0x28:0x0
code segment  = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
  = DPL 0, pres 1, long 1, def32 0, gran 1
processor eflags  = resume, IOPL = 0
current process  = 0 ()
trap number  = 9
panic: general protection fault
cpuid = 0
```

FreeBSD-9.3-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img or FreeBSD-9.3-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso

I also tried this version. As with the other versions I used Win32DiskImager to put it on the USB stick. But this stick is not bootable. Of course I would prefer to install a newer version anyways, but maybe it is worthwile mentioning. I have the same effect with every version of PC-BSD, btw. (that is PCBSD11.0-CURRENTNOV2015, 10.2 and 9.2)

Thank you for your help.

Greetings,

Claus


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 7, 2015)

Sir said:


> FreeBSD-11.0-CURRENT-amd64-20151130-r291495-memstick.img
> I have some trouble choosing a keyboard (at first the Ctrl-key seems to be hit permanently, and some usually non-problematic keys like 2, 3 and m don't work), but both the default keyboard and one of the german keyboards are OK.
> But my real problem is when I have to choose the partition. I get a message saying that too little space is available (I think it was just 1 MB). And when I try to select a partition, I can only select from da0, which has several partitions, summing up to 7.5 GB, which is my USB stick.
> 
> Any idea what I can do to select the actual hard disk, not the USB stick?


Can you run `dmesg` and `gpart list` and post the output?


----------



## Sir (Dec 7, 2015)

tobik said:


> Can you run `dmesg` and `gpart list` and post the output?



Hi tobik, thanxthanks for helping me on this. Guess I have to type everything, or is there some way to copy it??


```
dmesg

Copyright (c) 1992-2015 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) ....
FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT#0 r291495: Mon Nov 30 23:14:34 UTC 2015
    root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usb/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.7.0 (tags/RELEASE_370/final 246257) 20150906
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
VT(efifb): resolution 800x1200
CPU: Intel(R) Atom(TM) x5-Z8500  CPU @ 1.44 GHz (1439.99-MHz K8-class CPU)
  [tell me, if you need more here..]
real memory = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 3973570560 (3789 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <_ASUS_ Notebook>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  2
cpu2 (AP): APIC ID: 4
cpu3 (AP): APIC ID: 6
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-114 on motherboard
random: entropy device external interface
kbd0 at kbdmux0
netmap: loaded module
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80edc540, 0) error 19
random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <_ASUS Notebook> on motherboard
ACPI Error: [BDLI] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20150818/dswload-388)
ACPI Exception: AE_ALREADY_EXISTS, During name lookup/catalog (20150818/psobject-237)
ACPI Exception: AE_ALREADY_EXISTS, (SSDT: DptfTab) while loading table (20150818/tbxfload-211)
ACPI Error: [PNIT] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (dswload-388)
ACPI Exception: AE_ALREADY_EXISTS, During name lookup/catalog (20150818/psobject-237)
ACPI Exception: AE_ALREADY_EXISTS, (SSDT: CpuDptf) while loading table (20150818/tbxfload-211)
ACPI Error: [LPSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (dswload-388)
ACPI Exception: AE_ALREADY_EXISTS, During name lookup/catalog (20150818/psobject-237)
ACPI Exception: AE_ALREADY_EXISTS, (SSDT: LowPwrM) while loading table (20150818/tbxfload-211)
ACPI Error: 3 table load failures, 8 successful (20150818/tbxfload-235)
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
unknown: I/O range not supported
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff irq 8 on acpi 0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xf000-0xf03f mem 0x90000000-0x90ffffff,0x80000000-0x8fffffff at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
pci0: <multimedia> at device 3.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <old, non-VGA display device> at device 10.0 (no driver attached)
xhci0: <XHCI (generic) USB 3.0 controller) mem 0x91800000-0x9180ffff at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
usbus0 on xhci0
pci0: <encrypt/decrypt> at device 26.0 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
IPsec: Initialized Security Association Processing.
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1439992728 Hz quality 1000
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduces performance.
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ufs/FreeBSD_Install [ro,noatime]...
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.1: <0x8086> at usbus0
uhub0: <0x8086 XHVI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub0: 13 ports with 13 removable, self powered
Root mound waitung for: usbus0
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x05e3> at usbus0
uhub1: <vendor 0x05e3 USB2.0 Hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/32.98, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub1: MTT enabled
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
uhub0: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus0ugen0.3: <SanDisk> at usbus0
umass0: <SanDisk Cruzer Blade, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.26, addr 2> on usbus0
umass0: SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x8100
umass0:0:0: Attached to scbus0
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <SanDisk Cruzer Blade 1.26> Removable Direct Access SPC-4 SCSI device
da0: Serial Number 4C5303030208121111042
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 7633MB (15633408 512 byte sectors)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
GEOM: da0: the secondary GPT header is not in the last LBA.
GEOM: diskid/DISK-4C5303030208121111042: the secondary GPT header is not in the last LBA.
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.4: <ASUS Tech Inc.> at usbus0
ukbd0: <ASUS Tech Inc. ASUS HID Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.11, addr 3> on usbus0
kbd1 at ukbd0
ukbd1: <ASUS Tech Inc.> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd1
mountroot: waiting for device /dev/ufs/FreeBSD_Install...
GEOM: diskid/DISK-4C5303030208121111042: the secondary GPT header is not in the last LBA.
GEOM: diskid/DISK-4C5303030208121111042: the secondary GPT header is not in the last LBA.
random: unblocking device.
ums0: <ASUS Tech Inc.> on usbus0
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinated ID=1
```



```
gpart list

Geom name: da0
modified: false
state: CORRUPT
fwheads: 255
fwsectors: 63
last: 1622210
first: 3
entries: 4
scheme: GPT
Providers:
1. Name: da0p1
  Mediasize: 819299 (800K)
  Sectorsize: 512
  Stripesize: 0
  Stripeoffset: 1536
  Mode: r0w0e0
  rawuuid: f8550c39-97b9-11e5-b463-002590ec6166
  rwatype: c12a7328-f81f-11d2-ba4b-00a0c93ec93b
  label: (null)
  length: 819200
  offset: 1536
  type: efi
  index: 1
  end: 1602
  start: 3
2. Name: da0p2
  Mediasize: 16384 (16K)
  Sectorsize: 512
  Stripesize: 0
  Stripeoffset: 820736
  Mode: r0w0e0
  rawuuid: f8550c39-97b9-11e5-b463-002590ec6166
  rwatype: 83bd6b9d-7f41-11dc-be0b-001560b84f0f
  label: (null)
  length: 16384
  offset: 820736
  type: freebsd-boot
  index: 2
  end: 1634
  start: 1603
3. Name: da0p3
  Mediasize: 828686336 (790M)
  Sectorsize: 512
  Stripesize: 0
  Stripeoffset: 837120
  Mode: r1w0e1
  rawuuid: f8550c39-97b9-11e5-b463-002590ec6166
  rwatype: 516e7cb5-6ecf-11d6-8ff8-00022d09712b
  label: (null)
  length: 828686336
  offset: 837120
  type: freebsd-ufs
  index: 3
  end: 1620162
  start: 1635
4. Name: da0p4
  Mediasize: 1048576 (1.0M)
  Sectorsize: 512
  Stripesize: 0
  Stripeoffset: 829523456
  Mode: r0w0e0
  rawuuid: f8550c39-97b9-11e5-b463-002590ec6166
  rwatype: 516e7cb5-6ecf-11d6-8ff8-00022d09712b
  label: (null)
  length: 1048576
  offset: 829523456
  type: freebsd-swap
  index: 4
  end: 1622210
  start: 1620163
Consumers:
1. Name: diskid/DISK-4C530303020812111042
  Mediasize: 8004304896 (7.5G)
  Sectorsize: 512
  Mode: r0w0e0
```
From the gpart(8) output I see, that it indeed only sees the USB stick. Is there anything else helpful in the dmesg(8) output?

Thanks

Claus


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 8, 2015)

Sir said:


> Guess I have to type everything, or is there some way to copy it??


I hope you do not type this all in yourself  I would've used e.g. `scp` or `nc` to copy the output to another machine.





Sir said:


> Is there anything else helpful in the dmesg(8) output?


Unfortunately I don't see anything.  How is the internal storage connected anyway? I could not find anything conclusive in a Google search.

The T100HA seems to be very, very new. Even if you make FreeBSD see the internal disk,  you'll likely run into other problems like WLAN not working etc.


----------



## Sir (Dec 8, 2015)

tobik said:


> Unfortunately I don't see anything.  How is the internal storage connected anyway? I could not find anything conclusive in a Google search.



How can I answer the question, how it is connected? I have some information about this eMMC storage from both Windows and Ubuntu Live system. Windows tells me it is a Samsung DWBD3R, and the place is: Bus Number 1, Target Id 2, LUN 0. Windows diskpart further tells me that it's of type "SD".

Ubuntu- started from USB stick as a live system - has this disk at /dev/mmcblk0. It gives the following dmesg-output:


```
[  14.270363] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver
[  14.273525] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman
[  14.280400] sdhci-acpi 80860F14:00: No vmmc regulator found
[  14.283568] sdhci-acpi 80860F14:00: No vqmmc regulator found
[  14.301059] mmc0: SDHCI controller on ACPI [80860F14:00] using ADMA
[  14.294035] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina
[  14.295212] sdhci-acpi 80860F14:03: No vmmc regulator found
[  14.295214] sdhci-acpi 80860F14:03: No vqmmc regulator found
[  14.301059] mmc1: SDHCI controller on ACPI [80860F14:03] using ADMA
[  14.318875] wmi: Mapper loaded
[  14.331952] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
[  14.384872] usb 1-3.1: new high-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd
[  14.394797] mmc0: MAN_BKOPS_EN bit is not set
[  14.407684] mmc0: new HS200 MMC card at address 0001
[  14.416167] mmcblk0: mmc0:0001 DWBD3R 116 GiB
[  14.419861] mmcblk0boot0: mmc0:0001 DWBD3R partition 1 4.00 MiB
[  14.423851] mmcblk0boot1: mmc0:0001 DWBD3R partition 2 4.00 MiB
[  14.427944] mmcblk0rpmb: mmc0:0001 DWBD3R partition 3 4.00 MiB
[  14.437133]  mmcblk0: p1 p2 p3 p4
```



tobik said:


> The T100HA seems to be very, very new. Even if you make FreeBSD see the internal disk,  you'll likely run into other problems like WLAN not working etc.



Well, I guess you are right. The Lubuntu Live system does not find the WLAN (a Broadcom) neither. 

However, this little notebook is a replacement for my Asus Eee PC 900A, where I have FreeBSD 10.1 installed. I use it not for anything serious, but just to try out some things. The last thing was to find out some basics about AngularJS. It's totally OK for me, if the next thing is to find out more about e.g. some details about the installation process (although in the long run I would prefer to do some programming, again). So, at least for the moment I would prefer if I could try some further things, to find out more about where the problem is.

Do you have any suggestion about what I could try next?


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 8, 2015)

Sir said:


> Do you have any suggestion about what I could try next?


No, sorry. I would've suggested that you try and load sdhci(4) but I believe it is compiled into the GENERIC kernel. It looks like your controller isn't supported. You seem to be motivated to get FreeBSD running, so maybe open a bug report for this.


----------

